# Long 610 4 wheel drive thermostat



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

I don’t believe my tractor is running warm enough, I believe I have the 165 opening temperature thermostat in it because that’s all I see at long parts places. 
I put a new thermostat in it several years ago. In my service manual it says it should open between 181.4 to 203 *F and should be fully open by 203.
Does anyone know where I can get a 180 degree opening thermostat for a long 610?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi kpack,

There are a number of websites that claim to be parts suppliers for Long tractors. I would contact one of them to see if they can get a 180 degree thermostat for your tractor. If they have proper contacts with Long, they should be able to get a thermostat for you.


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

I think I found a 180 degree opening thermostat at tractor imports. Hope it works.


----------

